# [SOLVED] 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

Having a contact in Dell, I got myself a well-enough spec'ed Latitude E5540 for basic home work: spreadsheet/word processing/surfing. Figured it'd have enough under the bonnet to stay fast even as time slowed it down.

4 months in and everythings a drag: you get that circular egg timer for just about every activity. Even opening Explorer and clicking through folders and subfolders (not actually opening files) gives a flash of the bloody thing.

After start up, Word takes 20 seconds to open. Firefox another 20 seconds. Surfing is slow even though speed is checking out as good. 

Before I just reinstall the OP is there a top three things I should check out. There's been very little installed over Office and very few demands placed on it since I've bought it. Virus suite is McAfee, which came with the 'puter.

Thanks for any input..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*

How much memory? If you start in safemode with networking, is the slowness still there?


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*



Old Rich said:


> How much memory? If you start in safemode with networking, is the slowness still there?



Hi Old Rich, 

Thanks for chipping in - I'm baulking at the idea of an OS reload as it takes the day (with a 3 year old hanging out of me)

Laptop is an i5-4200 /4GB /64 bit. I saved on the RAM figuring I could add if necessary. But to be honest, it's use is as stated above: nothing demanding and performance was razor sharp out of the box so I figured I'd enough to do me for good...

Started in safemode and wow! it's razor sharp again. Word/Excel start up in a split second. Internet is a bit slower than the speedtest 30MB indicates it should be (3-6 seconds to load over a variety of pages) but faster than when I posted earlier.

What should I do next?

iano


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*

That would indicate one of the applications loading at start is the culprit . . Try disabling McAfee in msconfig and see if the problem is still there . . 

This is a good guide to troubleshooting start up problems

Optimize Windows for better performance - Windows Help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*

You shouldn't have to do anything to a 4 month old computer. Contact Dell, and have them fix it, it's under warranty.


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*



Old Rich said:


> That would indicate one of the applications loading at start is the culprit . . Try disabling McAfee in msconfig and see if the problem is still there . .


Problematic. I've unticked everything in the msconfig > Startup section and restarted without problem.

I tried to untick all the McAfee boxes in msconfig > Services section but some of them (ones that are running) won't disable. Restarting with the ones I can untick (whether McAfee or others which don't appear important) doesn't improve things




> This is a good guide to troubleshooting start up problems


I'll give it a read - Cheers Old Rich..


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*



spunk.funk said:


> You shouldn't have to do anything to a 4 month old computer. Contact Dell, and have them fix it, it's under warranty.


I had a glitch a week in and getting it resolved through Dell was feckin' torture. Never again, not unless there was no other option...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*

Here is how to Disable McAfee: How to Disable McAfee: 11 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*



iano said:


> I'll give it a read - Cheers Old Rich..


Nothing there that strikes a chord unfortunately. I ran the Windows performance check and nothing showed up. The other things on the list (bar virus) don't strike me as the kinds of things that would turn a decent laptop into a comparative slug in a few months. Like, a disc defrag or adding more RAM or trimming down the graphics load aren't pertinent this early on, I wouldn't imagine?


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*



spunk.funk said:


> Here is how to Disable McAfee: How to Disable McAfee: 11 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow


It doesn't quite work: the first step involves disabling "Real time scanning" Clicking on that doesn't give the option shown, rather I get three sub-options

Scan your PC (no on or off option)
Real Time scanning (says ON) but can't be opened in order to turn off
Scheduled Scans (says ON) and can be opened to turn it off

I can turn off the Firewall okay.


I'll re-tick the McAfee options in MSconfig, restart and see if that enables things..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*

You an download and run HiJack this . . post the report here so we can see what all is running . . DO NOT make any changes with it . . just post the report

HijackThis Download


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*



Old Rich said:


> You an download and run HiJack this . . post the report here so we can see what all is running . . DO NOT make any changes with it . . just post the report


The scan paused a little way in saying Hijack this couldn't access a host folder/file. I just let it continue on to end. All the msconfig services/startup boxes are ticked - as I found it before posting here.

Hey, and if you ever need some mechanical engineering help, huh..:smile:


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 23:41:29, on 23/09/2014
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v11.0 (11.00.9600.17280)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Security Tools Authentication\Bin\DPAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Western Digital\WD Quick View\WDDMStatus.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Western Digital\WD Security\WDDriveAutoUnlock.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\ACC\Creative Cloud.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\BTPlayerCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\IPC\AdobeIPCBroker.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\CoreSync\CoreSync.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\HEX\Adobe CEF Helper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_15_0_0_152.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_15_0_0_152.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = MSN.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = MSN.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = Bing
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: RealNetworks Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\BrowserPlugins\IE\rndlbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WD Quick View] C:\Program Files (x86)\Western Digital\WD Quick View\WDDMStatus.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WD Drive Unlocker] C:\Program Files (x86)\Western Digital\WD Security\WDDriveAutoUnlock.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcpltui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Webcam Central] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell2.exe" /mode2
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Creative Cloud] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\ACC\Creative Cloud.exe" --showwindow=false --onOSstartup=true
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: RealPlayer Cloud Service UI.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\RPDS\Bin64\rpsystray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Click to Call settings - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.dell.com
O18 - Protocol: skypec2c - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\msc\mcsniepl.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Alps HID Monitor Service (ApHidMonitorService) - Alps Electric Co., Ltd. - C:\Program Files\DellTPad\HidMonitorSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Device Monitor - Motorola Solutions, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Media Service - Motorola Solutions, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\mediasrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth OBEX Service - Motorola Solutions, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service (cphs) - Intel Corporation - C:\Windows\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Digital Delivery Service (DellDigitalDelivery) - Dell Products, LP. - c:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Digital Delivery\DeliveryService.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Management Agent Service (DellMgmtAgent) - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Client Security Framework\Dell.SecurityManager.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Security Framework Loader (DellMgmtLoader) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Client Security Framework\Dell.SecurityManager.Loader.exe
O23 - Service: DELL Security Framework Local Server (DellMgmtServer) - Dell, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Client Security Framework\Dell.SecurityManager.MgmtServer.exe
O23 - Service: @C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Security Tools\Authentication\Bin\DpHostW.exe,-200 (DpHost) - DigitalPersona, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Security Tools\Authentication\Bin\DpHostW.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Home Network (HomeNetSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll,-1000 (IEEtwCollectorService) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\IEEtwCollector.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service TCP IP Interface - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\SocketHeciServer.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet Monitoring Service - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\IProsetMonitor.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Invincea Enterprise Service (InvProtectSvc) - Invincea, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Invincea\Enterprise\X64\InvProtectSvc64.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Update Manager (iumsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Update Manager\bin\iumsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service (jhi_service) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee AP Service (McAPExe) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSC\McAPExe.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Activation Service (McAWFwk) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\actwiz\mcawfwk.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\mcafee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee OOBE Service2 (McOobeSv2) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Platform Services (mcpltsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Malware Core (mfecore) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\AMCore\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: Wireless PAN DHCP Server (MyWiFiDHCPDNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: O2FLASH - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\o2flash.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: RealNetworks Downloader Resolver Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\RealNetworks\RealDownloader\rndlresolversvc.exe
O23 - Service: RealPlayer Cloud Service - RealNetworks, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\RPDS\Bin\rpdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: RealPlayer Update Service (RealPlayerUpdateSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\UpdateService\RealPlayerUpdateSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Realtek Audio Service (RtkAudioService) - Realtek Semiconductor - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkAudioService64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SboxSvc - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Invincea\Enterprise\Sandbox\SboxSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoftThinks Agent Service (SftService) - SoftThinks SAS - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\sftservice.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Security Innovation TCS (tcsd_win32.exe) - Security Innovation, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Drivers\TSS\bin\tcsd_win32.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Validity WBF Policy Service (valWBFPolicyService) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\valWBFPolicyService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: WD Backup (WDBackup) - Western Digital - C:\Program Files (x86)\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDBackupEngine.exe
O23 - Service: WD Drive Manager (WDDriveService) - Western Digital - C:\Program Files (x86)\Western Digital\WD Drive Manager\WDDriveService.exe
O23 - Service: WD Rules (WDRulesService) - Western Digital - C:\Program Files (x86)\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDRulesEngine.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service (ZeroConfigService) - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe

--
End of file - 16381 bytes


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*

It's quite likely the hard drive is experiencing failure. Download the free Seatools from my Signature and run BOTH short and long tests to completion. If Seatools returns any errors, your hard drive has begun to fail and needs to be replaced!! 

You can attempt the Windows OS reload, but if the hard drive is knackered that is a complete waste of time. :nonono:

If you don't want to deal with Dell on the Warranty, you can replace the hard drive yourself on new Dells, it's quite simple and there are lots of free videos on YouTube that show you how. Open Google and type in your Dell model number and append YouTube video to the search: eg: "Dell Model 1234-56 hard drive replacement YouTube Video". Alternatively you can take to your local Computer Pro and have them do this. I charge $40 US for this service; it can run from $40-$160 or more to have this done; I know the UK computer repairs are significantly more than ours here. :wink:

If your drive passes Seatools diagnostic, I would recommend uninstalling McAfee as they sometimes get scrambled on a poor image load at the factory--so there could be hundreds or thousands that all have a mis-installed McAfee out there like yours. :uhoh:

If I was you, I'd test the drive 1st; and make the decision to get it fixed. Reinstalling the McAfee also won't fix if you have a hardware problem. :nonono:

Also, you'll want to download Memtest also in my Signature link and test each stick of RAM memory for at least 8 passes. If any stick fails, you have a RAM failure and need to replace each stick until Memtest returns no errors. 

Last question: Have you or anyone you've loaned or shared your laptop with dropped this laptop since you've had it?? If so, this could explain any hardware failures the above tests uncover.opcorn:

Once you've replaced any/all faulty hardware; reinstall your Windows OS and everything should work perfectly! :dance:

Best,
BIGBEARJEDI :yltype:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*

You have some signs of a malware infection, Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*



Old Rich said:


> You have some signs of a malware infection, Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:
> 
> NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum
> 
> ...



Thanks v.much Old Rich, will do...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*

I see in the Security post no infection was found . . 

This can be a tedious process, but you can disable items that are set to run at startup until you find the culprit . . I would start with DPAgent.exe


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*



Old Rich said:


> I see in the Security post no infection was found


A couple of threats were picked, which I posted in the Security post, but I don't know if that means infection or not. 



> This can be a tedious process


Can be? Is...! :smile:



> ..but you can disable items that are set to run at startup until you find the culprit . . I would start with DPAgent.exe


Do you mean in the startup list in msconfig? I can't see DPAgent listed in that. I unticked everything in msconfig > startup and rebooted but it makes no difference. Is there another way to access what's starting up at .. er.. startup?

Thanks Rich..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*

Yes . . msconfig . . look in the services tab also . . put a heck in the "Hide Microsoft Services" to reduce the number of entries


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*



Old Rich said:


> Yes . . msconfig . . look in the services tab also . . put a heck in the "Hide Microsoft Services" to reduce the number of entries


Will do - cheers..


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn[SOLVED]*

Hi Rich,

I scanned through Services and unchecked things that looked like I could do without (e.g. bluetooth, which I don't use). There must have been about 15 unticked in total. 

Things are better, a lot faster than they were: Word starts up in about 6 seconds, Excel in about 1.5. Generally speaking things are a lot nippier than before. I still see the rotating egg timer flicker and stutter on the way to executing a command but perhaps this was always the way it was, I can't remember exactly. No matter - the computer's functional again!

A heartfelt thanks for the professional-like service provided...

Ian


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*

If you click on the link to PC Running Slow in my signature, there are more steps you can try


----------



## iano (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*



Old Rich said:


> If you click on the link to PC Running Slow in my signature, there are more steps you can try


I'll work through it piece by piece. I compared with a work pc of similar spec and it's still quicker than my own currently, and doesn't flick up the circular egg timer either. 

Consider me SOLVED for now however.

Many thanks..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 4 month old Dell showing circular egg timer at every turn*

Be sure to turn any real-time protection you use back on . .


----------

